
The Prose Garden – Spiritual Child of Dr. Doubs Journal - e12e
http://theprosegarden.com/
======
e12e
Just came across this drm free digital magazine that's been published since
2009[1], edited by Michael Swaine and Nancy Groth[2]. Closely associated with
pragprog.com.

Apologies for the slightly editorialized title - but couldn't find any record
of it on hn previously, and it strikes me as somewhat similar to DDJ - a
magazine I'm sure many hners beside me enjoyed reading.

There's a special for all of 2017 for 15 USD:

[http://theprosegarden.com/store-
cart66/#specialsubscription](http://theprosegarden.com/store-
cart66/#specialsubscription)

[1] Free back-issues from first four years:

[https://pragprog.com/magazines](https://pragprog.com/magazines)

[2] [http://theprosegarden.com/about-the-prose-
garden/](http://theprosegarden.com/about-the-prose-garden/)

~~~
cylinder714
Maybe have the mods edit the title to "Dr. Dobb's"?

~~~
e12e
Oh dear. I hope so. Curse you, phone touch input.

